
Ask HN: Which static site generator is your current favorite and why? - 12s12m
There are thousands of static site generators to pick from and it is very confusing for a beginner. Which static site generator is your current favorite and why?
======
geraldbauer
In the Stay Static showcase [1] I've built the same (static) website with
pages, posts and datafiles in 10+ versions (e.g Jekyll • Middleman • Nanoc •
Webgen • Metalsmith • Gatsby • Harp • Nikola • Hugo • Jigsaw [2]). I'd say
pick the one with your favorite template language or scripting language. I'm a
fan of Jekyll (thanks to GitHub Pages) and the kramdown markdown to markup
converter. Easy to get started - no config needed, just a single README.md,
for example. See my collection of Jekyll themes (starter sites) called Henry's
Themses [3] incl. Hello, Pages! or Hello Jekyll! etc. Happy publishing. Stay
static.

[1] [http://staystatic.github.io](http://staystatic.github.io) [2]
[https://github.com/staystatic/staystatic](https://github.com/staystatic/staystatic)
[3] [https://github.com/henrythemes](https://github.com/henrythemes)

~~~
accordionclown
your showcase is an excellent idea!

the huge array of static-site generators today is amazing, as a demonstration
of the creativity of developers, but it makes it difficult to sort out all of
the contenders.

a head-to-head matchup, on the same material, is a fantastic way to make an
informed decision to cut through the clutter.

~~~
geraldbauer
Thanks for your kind words. Don't be afraid to build your own. With the magic
of libraries or tools a build script for your use case might just be a couple
of lines. A great real-world example is the Raspberry Pi documentation website
build script [1]. Cheers.

[1]
[https://github.com/raspberrypi/documentation/blob/master/Rak...](https://github.com/raspberrypi/documentation/blob/master/Rakefile)

